# Drinking and boating?



## Fishinmagician

I have a new boat and need some clarification on alcohol on the boat. I will not and promise not to drink myself when on the water. There will be plenty of time for me when I get on shore. As for some of my friends, they may want a beer or two. I can not seem to find any clear cut info on what is right and wrong. Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## rrtresp28

i think it depends on where you are at. I know the driver of the boat is not allowed. On lake erie with a charter we all drink. I dont allow any on my boat to just be safe.


----------



## Sharp Charge

Too long to cut and paste, here are the Ohio laws :
http://codes.ohio.gov/orc/1547.11 

http://codes.ohio.gov/orc/1547.111

http://codes.ohio.gov/orc/1547.12


Basically, your passengers can be tanked, but whoever is at the wheel when the USCG, ODNR, or local LEO's show up needs to be sober. Don't forget, when they hit the beach they still have to get home!

Be safe!


----------



## Lewzer

No alcohol whatsoever permitted at state parks. You friends could be tanked but you better not have alcohol on the boat, in your car, etc...

You are allowed to have alcohol on board on federal waterways (Lake Erie and Ohio River) but the driver cannot be drinking.


----------



## boatnut

Lewzer said:


> No alcohol whatsoever permitted at state parks. You friends could be tanked but you better not have alcohol on the boat, in your car, etc...
> 
> You are allowed to have alcohol on board on federal waterways (Lake Erie and Ohio River) but the driver cannot be drinking.


I was always under the assumption that on lake erie or ohio river, the operator is under same laws as when you are driving. in other words, you can have a few drinks but if tested over .08 you are considered a DUI.

When on a river feeding Lake Erie such as in Lorain or Vermillion, Portage river etc. then the laws may be different.


----------



## FOSR

If you're drunk, and you have an accident in a car, you at least have dry ground to stand on (if you can stand).


----------



## FSHNERIE

No drinking on my boat.Everyone must be sober IF somting was to happen.


----------



## ironman172

I read not long ago here.... that someone got a open container ticket....the empty was under his seat from the night before(that he missed when he cleaned the boat)....this.... I believe was at CJ Brown.....I believe its like in a car....????


----------



## H2O Mellon

FSHNERIE said:


> No drinking on my boat.Everyone must be sober IF somting was to happen.


I agree 100%.


----------



## Wolfhook120

Yes open container also applies. My rule also, no booze on board my rig, I bought it to go fishing. Booze on board just invites too many problems.


----------



## ezbite

i could care less if you have a few beers on my boat(and only a few), no hard liquior. i always tell anyone who i fish with, if you want to get drunk, stay home. as for the law??


----------



## iam20fan

unless you parked in a cove for the weekend on a house boat on lake cumberland leave the drinks on the bank but if your campsite is on the water and you are banking fishing then its 5oclock somewhere.


----------



## Keith R

I also will not drink on the boat, but when I am home and cleaning the days catch then is the time.

Keith R.


----------



## ltdan

Here is the law that I heard on Indian Lake. You are aloud to buy the beer at any store on the lake by boat but if you are caught with one beer outside the container it was put in rather it is opened or not you will get fined. So make sure your 12 pack is sealed good and the 6 packs are in the plastic straps.


----------



## FOSR

Being drunk in a canoe works out about as well as being drunk on a bicycle, except your stuff gets wet.


----------



## freyedknot

a small go fast boat hit the wall at whiskey island on the cleveland lakefront wed. at 2 am. a few people wers injured.


----------



## chilliyak

how does this law pertain to canoes/kayaks/float tubes/etc. I have been known to have a few while floating down the creek and I hear alot of people talk about going cabrewing (canoe + beer) Would that be an open container charge or a DUI? Just wondering.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool

chilliyak - the rules regarding open container are no different for canoes/yaks. Up here the police set up along popular underpasses and bust the floaters for drinking. I think they wrote like 50+ ticktes in one weekend last summer - the liveries were all pissed off saying the operations were killing thier business. This was on the Stillwater and the Little Miami River. I've heard of this on Mad river also.

As far as DUI and yaks/canoes - I honestly don't know the law, but I don't think the rule applies in the same fashion as yaks/canoes aren't under power. I don't think you lose your driver's license if caught drunk floating a yak whereas you will lose the license if caught operating a boat under power.

I never drink on my boat - nor do I permit any guests to drink. If you don't like my rules then don't fish on my boat - it's a real easy to follow policy. I have nothing against drinking and enjoy a few cold ones after the fishing myself - just too dangerous to mix booze with boats as you never know what is going to happen out on the water!


----------



## F1504X4

As far as alcohol goes in state parks: It is not permitted and it is up to the officer but it could cost you anywhere from 100.00-150.00 PER beer on board your boat. This applies to ANY state park property be it shore line, camp site, water, parkinglot. 

As far as Lake Erie goes: Alcohol is permitted on Federal Waterways (Erie, Muskinghum R., Ohio R.) BUT the operator CANNOT be over .08. With that being said, someone under.08 can be charged with the DUI if they fail the other tests.

Canoes, Kayaks, Float Tubes, etc. are considered "watercraft" by law, same rules apply! If you are in a canoe, both people are operating therefore both can be charged with the DUI.

Muskinghum Watershed Lakes: They follow the wording for the Open container law on land as well as the water.

Any way you look at it, it is ALOT cheaper to wait until you get home!


----------



## F1504X4

FF- The rules apply to ALL boats across the board.

There is not any administrative action that says it affects your Drivers Lic. But once it gets to the judge he can do with it what he wants. The one thing to keep in mind is that if your stopped for suspected for DUI on the water:

Once you register your boat in the state of Ohio you are giving consent that you will consent to a blood, breath or urine test. IF you refuse any one of these tests and are the owner of that boat and/or any other boat you loose your boat registraions on the spot for one year! No Questions aksed! The reg. decals are removed and your boat is parked.

http://ohiodnr.com/watercraft/laws/tabid/2726/default.aspx

If you go to this link and on the right hand side you can access all the watercraft laws thorugh another link.


----------

